# 555 no enciende el led y si enciende no oscila



## matungo (Ago 4, 2011)

Buenas!!! No quiero ser pesado y eh visto demasiadas cosas con respecto al integrado 555 y sus funciones, pero tengo una duda... Armé la mayoría de los circuitos y no me anduvo ninguno... El tema y como primer duda que tengo es que le doy una entrada de vcc por la pata ocho y de la uno a masa y cuando mido la tensión de salida en la pata tres, siempre me da entre un rango de 1.4 a 1.7 volt deacuerdo al aumentarle o disminuirle la fuente... Alguien que me pudiera dar una mano o una explicación básico para sacarme la duda con esto le agradecería...


----------



## samigoro (Ago 4, 2011)

Fijate este esquema, 100% funcionando... solo con led y tambien agregando una etapa de potencia con rele.
El tiempo que el led se encuentra en nivel bajo y alto esta determinado por:
T= (R1+R2) * C1, donde R1 yR2 en Ω, C1 en faradio y T en segundos.
tambien puedes mirar este tutorial
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm 
saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 4, 2011)

jajaja obvio que te podemos ayudar...

pero vas a tener que hacer varias cosas:

1) estudiarte el tutorial que ya te propusieron dentro del foro
2) mirar bastante el datasheet
3) buscar circuitos (que hay millones, miles de millones) donde se use el 555

al 555 por lo general se lo alimenta con Vcc en la pata 8 *y la 4*
la pata 1 a masa
la pata 3 es salida pero sólo si esta configurado...es decir si le hiciste arreglo de resistencias y capacitores en las patas 7, 6 y 2
la pata 5 va a masa a travez de un capacitor de 10nF

obviamente este integrado tiene mil funciones pero basicamente se configura así.


----------



## matungo (Ago 4, 2011)

Gracias gente por contestar tan rápidamente... Ahora voy a volver a probar el circuito, tomando en cuenta las aclaraciones de ustedes... El tema es que por lo que leo es tal cual las conecciones que hice... Seguramente estoy haciendo algo mal, entiendo perfectamente como labura el integrado y hace unos cinco años atrás (cuando era inteligente) jejeje me anduvo muy bien... Este año despues de los cinco antes mencionados arranqué y retomé ingeniería electrónica y me quise poner a tono con cosas básicas y tan necesarias como estas y me encontré con esta situación... Nunca logro que encienda el led y si lo logro no puedo hacer que oscile, pero seguiré luchando con el integrado hasta ganarle jajajajaj.... Solo una duda más quisiera plantear, como puedo hacer para saber el amperaje que tengo de salida en la pata 3 una configurado el chip con el circuito exterior acoplado porque por ahí es poca corriente que tengo en la salida y eso hace que no encienda el led.... Desde ya muchas gracias y soy nuevo en este foro y espero en un tiempo más avanzado poder estar ayudando a alguien en mi situación, saludos gente!!!


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 4, 2011)

matungo dijo:


> Solo una duda más quisiera plantear, como puedo hacer para saber el amperaje que tengo de salida en la pata 3 una configurado el chip con el circuito exterior acoplado porque por ahí es poca corriente que tengo en la salida y eso hace que no encienda el led....



Mi respuesta rapida es: con un amperimetro Si no recuerdo mal el 555 puede proporcionar hasta 200mA y un led normalito apenas consume 2mA si requieres mas corriente ponle un transistor


----------



## matungo (Ago 4, 2011)

ok, gracias Dseda, toy sacando cálculos para ver cual es el problema... Mi duda será si no tengo quemado el integrado porque logro que encienda el led, pero no veo el parpadeo... Queda encendido sin apagarse y volver a encenderse... Por ahí es que estoy haciendo mal los cálculos y por eso no veo la oscilación, pero me resulta muy raro que quede encendido constantemente por eso la duda si no se habrá quemado!!!


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 4, 2011)

Pues el ojo humano es muyyyy lentooo con apenas 15 hertz ya lo ves como prendido todo el tiempo o al menos yo si, jejej mejor ponle un pequeño zumbador el parelo y si si podras oir los sonidos o mejor cambia el integrado si tienes, mira la verdad lo divertido de esto la electronica es estar razonando, probando, quemando, volver a razonar y verlo funcionar


----------



## matungo (Ago 5, 2011)

yes, coincido con vos deseda... Es que me daba bronca porque sabía que lo estaba conectando bien el problema estaba en el trafo... Me volví loco al dope, igualmente muchas gracias muchachos, me parece que voy a terminar siendo adicto a este foro je je!!! Saludos!!!


----------



## macbb (Ago 29, 2012)

a que le llamas trafo? soi de mexico, tengo el mismo problema hago las conexiones identicas, e mirado los videos que hacen de conexiones, sigo el video y todo y ni asi me funciona, ya cambie de integrado, de resistencias de proto, de capacitor de todo casi me vulvo looco, porfavor quien podria ayyudarme


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 29, 2012)

Trafo es el nombre corto de transformador, aca en mexico casi no se usa esa palabra de trafo, o al menos casi no la escucho, generalmente decimos el transformador jeje, si usted sigui todos los pasos y no funciona, vuelva a revisar, no hay de otra, el circuito es si es bastante simple como para que exista algo muy misterioso que provoque una falla, ¿su protoboard esta en buen estado? yo he visto como sufren y descubren que la laminita de adentro del proto no hace bien contacto.

En fin deberia funcionar, si de plano lo puede hacer funcionar quite todo y vuelva a empezar desde cero y estando mas calmado.

Por ultimo la pregunta es y espero no se ofenda ¿sabe usar un protoboard? le digo eso porque he visto como muchachos en plena licenciatura y estando en 5 semestre les falla en ensamble de circuitos en protoboard, trataban de hacer conexiones en vertical


----------



## macbb (Ago 29, 2012)

si lo se utilizar, ya e echo el circuito varias veces, e cambiado todos los componentes, conecto 1 a tierra, de la 2 a las 6, de la 4 a la 8, la 8 al positivo, conecto una resistencia de  6 a 7, y de 7 a 8, y a la salida mi resistencia y mi led. no se que pueda ser.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 29, 2012)

matungo dijo:


> Buenas!!! No quiero ser pesado y eh visto demasiadas cosas con respecto al integrado 555 y sus funciones, pero tengo una duda... Armé la mayoría de los circuitos y no me anduvo ninguno....



si naciste el 5-5 del 19x5 ..........quizas por ahi venga el asunto .





matungo dijo:


> .. El tema y como primer duda que tengo es que le doy una entrada de vcc por la pata ocho y de la uno a masa y cuando mido la tensión de salida en la pata tres, siempre me da entre un rango de 1.4 a 1.7 volt deacuerdo al aumentarle o disminuirle la fuente... Alguien que me pudiera dar una mano o una explicación básico para sacarme la duda con esto le agradecería...



no viste las demas patitas ??
solo lo alimentaste para que viva y lo tiras ahi , patas para arriba desnudo , totalmente entregado sin demostrar cuales son tus intenciones ni nada.   

el pobre integrado te mira preguntandose :


----------



## macbb (Ago 30, 2012)

las otras patas? ya les comente las conexiones que hice, o a que se refieren??


----------



## fernandob (Ago 30, 2012)

en tu primer post mencionabas que SOLO  le diste alimentacion .
y no pude dejar de pensar en eso y la coca


----------



## macbb (Ago 30, 2012)

oo psss.. tonss no tienes respuesta?... en tu coca?


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 30, 2012)

Yo honestamente no te puedo creer, es decir si viste un video, seguiste el diagrama paso a paso, revisaste cada conexion, tu protoboard esta en buen estado, tu led no esta fundido y esta colocado en la posicion correcta (anodo a pata 3, catodo a tierra) y ya cambiaste el integrado y ya hiciste todo esto y aun no te funciona, hummmm pues ya no se que mas pueda ser, a decir verdad esto no es para que tuvieras tantos problemas

Prueba con los diseños simples de este programa.


¿Si checaste los valores de las resistencias con el multimetro verdad?

Talves no, y entonces el integrado oscilara mas rapido y no podras verlo parpadear


----------



## macbb (Ago 30, 2012)

si ya cheque las resistencias de 10k cada una, lo raro que ya me habia funcionado, entonces asi lo deje, hice el diagrama ya ya lo desarme despues lo volvi armar y ya nada, estoy tan encabronado ya no se que es y para un circuito tan simple.


----------



## ioco (Ago 30, 2012)

Si ya hiciste todo lo que dijeron, me parece rao que no funcione 

Esto es lo que yo haría si me pasara a mí, aunque muchas cosas ya las dijeron:


Asegurarse de que hemos calculado el circuito para que oscile a una frecuencia visible (entre 0.3 y 1Hz, por ejemplo).
Revisar el circuito y probar que todo funcione correctamente en el simulador (si no tienes no pasa nada, pero así hay mayores probabilidades de éxito )
Comprobar *todos* los componentes (resistencias y condensadores).
Si la protoboard está bien, realizar el montaje asegurándose de que todas las conexiones se hagan bien.
Si no funciona, revisar las conexiones.
Si sigue sin funcionar, medir con el multímetro en todos los componentes. No tendremos un resultado fiable, pero veremos al menos si están bien conectados.
Si sigue sin funcionar, cambiar el integrado.
Si sigue sin funcionar, rediseñar para una frecuencia mucho mas baja y repetir.
Si sigue sin funcionar, replantearme que quizá algo que creo que sé hacer... realmente no lo sé hacer 

Todo esto si no tienes osciloscopio. Con osciloscopio miras directamente en cada componente y puedes ver si alguno no hace lo que se espera de él.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 30, 2012)

Hola.

Publica tu circuito, con lo valores de los elementos que estás usando.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## macbb (Ago 30, 2012)

thankss a todoss utilize un osciloscopio y mi problema era mi trafo como dicen...


----------

